# French Black copper marans



## mycookinggirls (Jan 11, 2013)

Does anybody know of farms near Keene NH that sells French Black Copper Marans???? Looking to add a few to my flock but not sure where to get them around NH!!!


----------



## kaufranc (Oct 3, 2012)

Hello mycookinggirls, I am from NH too. Not sure but I would check Craigslist . There is always something on there.


----------



## jckoch (Jun 9, 2013)

mycookinggirls: Did you ever find some Black Copper Marans? I live in Greenfield, NH and am looking as well. Thanks, JCK


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Try New England Poultry Fanciers on Facebook. That is if you're close.


----------

